# Taming Crazy Hair



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Ugh, Berlin has "wild" hair in the croup region which makes it look like he has a really short croup. What can I do to tame and flatten this hair for a show? Just trying to blow dry it down doesn't work, so I'm probably going to have to invest in some product.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Have you tried wetting it, brushing it and then putting a towel over it while it dries to hold it down?

They make sprays and gels for show dogs, you can find them at http://www.cherrybrook.com or http://www.3cdog.com


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Or also fine them at http://www.petedge.com that is where I order all my grooming supplies from.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Take any sort of gel or mousse and put it in the croup area. Do a slightly larger area than is "wild". Blow it dry backwards so that the hair stands up. Once it is good and dry, use the back of a brush to sculp the area the way that you want it. DO NOT USE THE BRISTLE SIDE to do this. 

This method is good any place on a dog that you want to take the wave or curl out of the coat in an area.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AndakaTake any sort of gel or mousse.


Does it have to be a dog product or can you use a human product?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You can use a human product. I usually do.


----------

